# Cockatiel Eye Problems



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I been working on a bunch of new collages about eye problems. I still have several to finish. This mini album shows what I have completed so far... 
http://tinypic.com/a/34if7/3


----------



## SteevieRae (Apr 20, 2014)

Thank you for the useful information and your hard work!


----------



## Renae (Feb 9, 2008)

Another informational collage that I am sure will be of a lot of help to people/members both now, and in the future!


----------



## srtiels (May 1, 2009)

I got the last of the collages added to my Eye Problem album. This one took 3 illustrations to do.

Check it out: http://tinypic.com/a/34if7/3


----------



## catalinadee (Jan 1, 2011)

Awesome, thanks for sharing!


----------

